# lund 1775 tiller



## river_jiggin2 (Jan 25, 2008)

hey guys looking into getting a lund pro-v 1775 tiller with maybe 75 on it ...just was wondering if anybody had some pros and cons about these, how they handle big water big waves etc for my home lake fort peck, also wondering about speed how fast they will run and storage as far as rods batteries and things like that..thanks


----------



## jbr1 (Jul 29, 2008)

river_jiggin2 said:


> hey guys looking into getting a lund pro-v 1775 tiller with maybe 75 on it ...just was wondering if anybody had some pros and cons about these, how they handle big water big waves etc for my home lake fort peck, also wondering about speed how fast they will run and storage as far as rods batteries and things like that..thanks


 Hello, I currenty own and have for sale a 1775 pro-v. They handle the rough water very well being able to manuever very well. The speed is about 32mph in flat conditions. Storage is great with the in floor rod storage and all the dry storage in the floor. You can also use the crank bait storage for a cooler. Batteries sit below the rod storage so there is no isue about takeing up storage space. The fuel economy is great compared to the big 200 and 225's. Hope that answers some of your ?'s


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I had a 1775 pro v, but mine had a single console! I loved it, It was the most fishable boat I ever owned. I have since switched to a fisherman so I can pull the kids tubing and skiing It is ok but not nearly as fishable as the pro-v. Handled the big water VERY well. At this rate I will be putting a trolling motor on a wake board boat soon!!!! :roll:


----------

